# Torwel spreader info



## ram1500 (Oct 4, 2005)

Is the company Torwel spreaders still in business. If so what is the contact information.


----------



## LTKJDAD (Nov 7, 2007)

what parts are u looking for ? I have some in stock let me know what you need


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, Torwel is still in business. They were bought by Hilliard Precision Products and moved to Bellingham, MA.

www.torwel.com

They make the full line as well as pushers.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Got an update on my last post. Torwel has become Ace Torwel. They were bought by Ace, a dealer of construction equipment parts and they'll be staying in Bellingham, MA. They still make their complete line of sanders and pushers and will expand their highway plows (the former Anderson Plow) and plow frames.


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

Looking for a poly sander dual electric....Are the torwell any good?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Electric, good, and spreader don't belong in the same sentence.


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

Had a sno-way for the last 10 years. flawless for what it was. single electric motor. just sold it.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

There's a number of dealers selling Torwel. Their first generation variable speed was problematic but they made changes and updated it. I haven't heard if all issues were fixed. Their manufacturing is done in Bellingham MA but they sell through dealers.


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

just bought a sno way vrb 1500. no comparison to torwell.


----------

